# 1895 car builder's illustrated dictionary



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

This Google- scanned book has all kinds of good stuff about railroad cars...passenger, freight, street cars, hand cars, work cars. there are photos of the cars, drawings of the cars, drawings of construction details and drawings of parts. if you are into wooden cars this has it all...

the car builders dictionary


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Eric

yes sir, a really good reference, and if you are not aware of it you can download a copy of it in PDF format if you wish.

There are also other other versions (i.e. 1881, 1888, 1903, 1906, 1913) of this work available on Google Books also, which can also be downloaded too. If you can't locate them let me know and I can put up my copies on my 1st Class web space so you can download them from there if you wish.

Another resource you may or may not be aware of is the Internet Archive[/b] for old railroad related publications. Additionally, the following is a PDF file containing hyperlinks (i.e. the Volume Number) to various old period railroad publications, feel free to download a copy.

Old Railroad Publications Available On-line (PDF 178.53KB)[/b]


----------



## Dansgscale (Jan 9, 2010)

I have the 1888 version of the book and find it very useful in finding out detailed information on various parts of the cars as well as interior details of passenger cars. 

If you are into scratch building Locomotives, Try finding a copy of the 1892 Modern Locomotive Construction book. This book is Awesome and explains anything and everything you ever wanted to know how and why a locomotive is the way it is. 

Dan S.


----------

